# Interview with Local 5



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

I passed my aptitude test for local 5 and have an interview next week. I was wondering what to expect in this interview. What kind of questions will be asked? Just trying to be prepared as well as I can for this. Any do's and don'ts? I asked the receptionist if there is anything I need to bring and she said I may want to bring my resume.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

manannini said:


> I passed my aptitude test for local 5 and have an interview next week. I was wondering what to expect in this interview. What kind of questions will be asked? Just trying to be prepared as well as I can for this. Any do's and don'ts? I asked the receptionist if there is anything I need to bring and she said I may want to bring my resume.


Congratulations on the test.....:thumbup::thumbup:

Just be confident and don't get nervous about it if you passed the test you should be able to have a good interview as well,,,Good luck..:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you missed the boat. when the receptionist says "you might want to bring your resume", that is the secret code for "take me out for drinks and have sex with me and I might put in a good word for you". 

air force


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Google "IBEW apprenticeship interview" and click on the first link and start reading. It will take you to a thread on this site from a few years ago. I read through most of it and I nailed the interview.


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, had the interview today. I really couldn't tell how it went to be honest. It was QUICK!! 10 minutes. Sat in front of a panel of 4 guys. Only 2 of them had questions for me. The other 2 had none. They said I will hear from them by mail in approximately 2 weeks and I would probably have about 4 weeks to clean things up with my present employer if accepted. So that part sounded positive. 

Been trying a long time to get into the union. Took the test 2 times prior to this about 16-17 years ago. Nothing ever came of it so I moved on. Regretting my decision, took it again this year and passed. Also wondering if my age is a factor. (41)


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

What did they ask you?


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

One question that I can remember. "Why do I want to be an electrician?" The rest was personal info from my application.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

good luck to you i had my interview today as well and from what you wrote looks like they asked and said the same things to me let me know what you hear in two weeks


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

Will do. I probably seen you in the waiting room. I was the first one in at 9am. Good luck to you!


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

nope i was still sleeping at 9 mine was at 2


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck to both of you guys. I had mine back on April 19th with Local 26 here in the D.C. area. I hope it works out for all.:thumbup:


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

T.J. said:


> Good luck to both of you guys. I had mine back on April 19th with Local 26 here in the D.C. area. I hope it works out for all.:thumbup:


Thanks! Did you find out if you were accepted yet? If so, how long did it take for you to get your notice?
If you haven't, good luck to you as well!


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

manannini said:


> Thanks! Did you find out if you were accepted yet? If so, how long did it take for you to get your notice?
> If you haven't, good luck to you as well!



No, I still haven't heard anything back yet. Around here the panel makes the majority of decisions in late July. From what I understand the letter (here) usually gives you a couple of weeks heads up to start, if that gives you a rough time-frame of what to expect. I don't know about your local though. 

If you go to your local J.A.T.C. website you should find some useful information in the "forum" section if you have one at your locals' site. That or you could post another thread here I suppose and see who bites from your area with more knowledge. 

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

T.J. said:


> No, I still haven't heard anything back yet. Around here the panel makes the majority of decisions in late July. From what I understand the letter (here) usually gives you a couple of weeks heads up to start, if that gives you a rough time-frame of what to expect. I don't know about your local though.
> 
> If you go to your local J.A.T.C. website you should find some useful information in the "forum" section if you have one at your locals' site. That or you could post another thread here I suppose and see who bites from you area with more knowledge.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.



they told us we will get a letter in two weeks if accepted be working in 5 weeks


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright, there ya go. Good luck guys.


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

Got my letter from the union today. I was NOT chosen. I really can't think of a reason why. I actually got my associate degree in electric and I passed their test(the 3rd time!). Only reason I can think would be my age. (41) I know one thing, I'm DONE applying with there. Good luck to the rest of you guys! I really hope you make it because it's a great opportunity!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

manannini said:


> Got my letter from the union today. I was NOT chosen. I really can't think of a reason why. I actually got my associate degree in electric and I passed their test(the 3rd time!). Only reason I can think would be my age. (41) I know one thing, I'm DONE applying with there. Good luck to the rest of you guys! I really hope you make it because it's a great opportunity!



By law they cannot disqualify you for age, behind closed doors, eh who knows. Who's your daddy, uncle, brother?


So get a job open shop.


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

brian john said:


> By law they cannot disqualify you for age, behind closed doors, eh who knows. Who's your daddy, uncle, brother?
> 
> 
> So get a job open shop.



Norman... UNCLE Norman!


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

i didnt get in either


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

slovak044 said:


> i didnt get in either


Sorry to hear that. If you don't mind me asking, whats your age?


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

I know that I won't find out anything until late July, but that has me pretty worried. (I'm 36, but can keep up with and surpass most of the young bucks physically and mentally.) Yes, the opportunity is a good one for sure. The training, safety, benefits and job opportunities are all attractive.

I'm sorry to hear about this guys.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

manannini said:


> Sorry to hear that. If you don't mind me asking, whats your age?



25 turning 26 in july


----------



## Scott_w (Jan 1, 2012)

I would say keep at it. I started mine at 38. I'll be finishing my first year in Sept.

I was told they are having better luck with the older apprentices as they actually show up for work and don't have attitudes! Although we do have a few VERY good young guys. I know of another guy (46) that started just after me.

You need to sell your life experience, make sure they know age is a bonus to them. 

Good luck guys... I would keep at it!


----------



## lyriclong (May 8, 2012)

so ummm.. what were the actual questions?? I am a 21 year old female  and I just recently applied. I did not have to take the aptitude test because I am in the military. (ARMY RESERVES) All I had to do was give them a copy of my DD214. The next interview is on the 30th of this month and I dont know the exact time or anything, they told me they would mail me a letter but yeaahhh : ). Im kind of nervous about it considering Im a female and this is a male dominated career. Ive taken a few electrician courses at a technical college (residential wiring, residential installation, raceways, basic electricity, technical mathematics) and I have an 3.6 grade point average. I really want to get accepted into the union so I can get more on the job experience. soooo what do you guys think??? I need advice. please


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

lyriclong said:


> so ummm.. what were the actual questions?? I am a 21 year old female  and I just recently applied. I did not have to take the aptitude test because I am in the military. (ARMY RESERVES) All I had to do was give them a copy of my DD214. The next interview is on the 30th of this month and I dont know the exact time or anything, they told me they would mail me a letter but yeaahhh : ). Im kind of nervous about it considering Im a female and this is a male dominated career. Ive taken a few electrician courses at a technical college (residential wiring, residential installation, raceways, basic electricity, technical mathematics) and I have an 3.6 grade point average. I really want to get accepted into the union so I can get more on the job experience. soooo what do you guys think??? I need advice. please



I really don't know what to tell you. I'm 41. I took the test 2 times about 17 years ago. Didn't do so hot so I never got a call. This year I took the test after my technical schooling and graduated with a 4.0 and an associate degree. I passed the test and got selected for an interview. After my interview I received a letter stating that I wasn't selected for their apprenticeship program. At first I thought it might be my age but I was wrong. And by the way, they did know that I graduated with a 4.0 because they had my transcript. I can't explain it but I'm definitely done with the union.


----------

